# Shiner gasp, any one have a ride report?



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

So how was the Shiner GASP? any ride reports? Kind of curious as to how was the wind. Favorite memory was like the 2010 event an RV got on the course and immediately a bunch of riders got on the slow moving vehicle's draft. funny.


----------



## blueapplepaste (Mar 20, 2012)

My wife and I did it. It was her first century ever so we did it nice and slow with the goal of finishing comfortably. 

The ride itself couldn't have been better. It started off bloody cold and we were both miserable the first 12 miles before the sun really started coming up. Once sun came up though it was one of the best rides I've done. First couple hours was hardly any wind. Then it picked up out of the SSW but settled into a mostly W wind. Only had about 15 miles of hard riding into headwind. Other than that mostly a crosswind. 

It was a great first century for my wife to do. Weather/wind couldn't have been better. We will probably make the trip down again next year.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

sounds good. i didn't realize it was happening this past weekend until sunday afternoon. i've done it 3 times. well, maybe next year. Katy flatlands in July is another good 100 miler to ride. had a great time last year.


----------

